# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  فريق iFixit يجد أنه من الصعب جدًا إصلاح الجهاز اللوحي iPad 9.7 2018 الجديد

## mohamed73

كما تعلمون جميعا على الأرجح، فقد قامت شركة آبل في الأسبوع الماضي  بإطلاق جهازها اللوحي الجديد iPad 9.7 2018. وفي حين أن هذا الجهاز اللوحي  لا يأتي بالعديد من التغييرات على مستوى التصميم، فهو يأتي مع بعض  التغييرات على مستوى المواصفات التقنية. ولإكتشاف التغييرات التي جاء بها  جهاز iPad 9.7 2018 الجديد من شركة آبل، قام فريق iFixit المتخصص في تفكيك  الأجهزة بتفكيك هذا الجهاز اللوحي للوصول إلى مكوناته الداخلية وأيضا  لمعرفة ما مدى سهولة إصلاح هذا الجهاز.عندما قام فريق iFixit بتفكيك جهاز iPad 9.7 2018 إكتشف أن التصميم  الداخلي لهذا الجهاز اللوحي لا يختلف كثيرًا عن التصميم الداخلي للوحيات  iPad التي تم إصدارها في السنوات الأخيرة مع العلم بأن فريق iFixit وجد  بأنه من الصعب جدًا إصلاح لوحيات iPad السابقة، وهذا ما يفسر لماذا حصل  جهاز iPad 9.7 2018 الجديد كذلك على التقييم 2 من أصل 10 في مؤشر الإصلاح  مع العلم بأن فريق iFixit يقوم بتقييم مدى سهولة أو صعوبة إصلاح الأجهزة  التي يقوم بتفكيكها بالإعتماد على مؤشر من 1 إلى 10 علما أن التقييم 1 يعني  صعوبة الإصلاح والتقييم 10 يعني سهولة الإصلاح. للتذكير، فمن الأفضل إعتبار iPad 9.7 2018 بمثابة النسخة المحسنة من  الجهاز اللوحي iPad 9.7 2017، فهو متوافق مع القلم الرقمي Apple Pencil.  ومن ناحية التصميم، فالجهاز اللوحي الجديد متطابق مع جهاز iPad الحالي،  وهذا يبدو منطقيا بالنظر إلى أن شركة آبل تبحث عن خفض التكاليف. ومع ذلك،  فمن المحتمل أن يأتي جهاز iPad 9.7 2018 الجديد مع بعض التغييرات على مستوى  الشاشة أو جهاز التحويل الرقمي لتكون حساسة للضغط والإعتراف بالإمالة  أثناء إستخدام القلم الرقمي Apple Pencil، على الرغم من أن الدقة لا تزال  في حدود 2048×1536 بكسل. من الداخل، تم ترقية المعالج إلى Apple A10 Fusion، وهذا المعالج يوفر  أداء أفضل بنسبة 40 في المئة في تعدد المهام وأداء أفضل بنسبة 50 في المئة  فيما يخص الرسوميات. ومع ذلك، فهذا المعالج ليس هو الأحدث من شركة آبل، لأن  منتجات آبل الأخيرة تضم المعالج Apple A11 Bionic. وبالنسبة لبقية  المواصفات التقنية، فهي لا تزال على حالها من دون تغيير.     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور ع المتابعه والخبر
تقييم
++++*

----------


## asaad wahsh

*تسلم يا غالي علي المتابعه*

----------

